# Frankenstein and his Bride



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

They've finally met!

The Bride by Laurie Franklin | Photobucket


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

The level of ability at this forum continues to amaze me. Those props are fantastic.

I can't wait to show this to my better half-She has a special place in her heart for Frankenstein


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

and a lovely couple they make at that! I'm guessing they were a huge hit on Halloween night.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Those are some killer shoes.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

The two have made history!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I never tire of seeing your work LB. Just fantastic!


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

Simply marvelous!


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Totally agree with ya'll....


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

Beautiful!!!!! Great work!!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

The bride looks pissed that Frank has fallen asleep. 


You are a true talent.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks again everyone and yes, these two were a big hit on Halloween night.


----------



## Amarande (Nov 4, 2007)

I showed my mum and she thought that your bride was a real person in costume. I had to show her the how-to so that she would believe me when I said she was a prop.
Your work is excellent!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow lb thats wow lb thats wow..........WOW


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

OUTSTANDING...keep it up!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

What a lovely couple!


----------



## Technician of Terror (Nov 7, 2007)

Brilliant!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

A++++ as always


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

You're so lucky to have both of them. What an awesome display!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks you guys!


----------



## spoongirl (Nov 15, 2007)

Wow these are astounding props! Excellent job.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I think she has second thoughts about the union....


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Wow!


----------

